# Yet another 40 41 Elgin



## mike j (Aug 5, 2014)

Picked this up at spring Trexlenton. Finally got around to stripping it down. I had posted a photo earlier & someone said that it may have had a motor on it at one time, think he was right, holes in frame behind seat also. Sent the fender to the welder, he says it will be done tomorrow if I bring beer. Knew I'd seen that blue metallic before, but couldn't quite place it 'till I passed a mid-seventies Dodge van on the road the other day. Removed everything, appears to have been originally dark red or maroon, then red, followed by the blue. apparently had been stripped a couple of times as there was not much of anything left, but traces, underneath. MOD 502 207, SER 12409. There are no head badge screw holes. Think it's an Elgin from what I've seen here but not sure, any help would be appreciated. Been gathering parts, grabbed a really nice sprocket & crank at Tuckertown.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2014)

No headbadge holes could mean it's a '42 wartime bike. They had painted-on/decal headbadges.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

The tank is missing. I got one just like it.


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Fordmike65 & Gabriel, good info, think I have a tank also now. Just picked up the rear fender from the welder. Will try to stay on the straight & narrow on this one, see what happens.


----------



## mike j (Aug 7, 2014)

Parts are coming together, picked up this crank set at the Tuckertown swap in June. I like that event, manage to always get some goodie's there.


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow that crank looks new!!!


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2014)

Just finished final priming, ready for paint. Original color was dark red, I think. Am trying to stay on the straight & narrow, but the dark side is calling.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like a Roadmaster chainring/crank


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2014)

Think you're right, it does have an extra ring compared to the "original".


----------



## mike j (Aug 27, 2014)

I strayed.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 27, 2014)

*yet another 40 41 elgan*

looks super nice mike j. i like the colour also .that tank on it reel nice!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2014)

Not finished, but ridable. Fall colors are just starting here, looking for photo ops. Think that I may have a quick Musselman fix.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh man that is awesome!!!

GREAT transformation on that Elgin!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey that looks great! Is that pho wood on the tank? Your bike colors look like fall. Nice job!


----------



## mike j (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, it rides nice too, but the brakes need a little more work. Tank trim is maple, center is faux.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 18, 2014)

*Nice!*

Hey Mike, Great job on the Elgin!. The colors and custom tank really pull it all together!
                                                                                                                            Wayne


----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been taking away chrome from this bike. Getting primal, plus I get to use the good chrome parts on other bikes.


----------

